# The Fish are Still Cooperating at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special
*
*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February, 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 27, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
As a seasonal cold front has slowly been making its way across the state the past few days it brought with it some significant rainfall to the south and central portions of Texas. However, coastal anglers havenâ€™t yet seen the rain. The rain may become a factor later in the week, or possibly over the weekend, but for the past few days both the weather and the fish have been cooperating for Bay Flats Lodge guides and customers with limits, and near limits, of a mixture of trout, redfish, and black drum. There seems to have been an approximate 24-hour lull in the action around the end of the weekend and the beginning of the week, but the fishing turned back on immediately following and has been steady ever since.

Despite some of the current freshwater challenges that the guides are dealing with right now, the overall fishing scene has been rather good for us lately. One thing to note, however, is that a lot of the daily results weâ€™re seeing consist of each boat catching a lot of the same kind of fish, with each boat catching a different kind of fish. Thatâ€™s not to say that every boat is going to only catch one kind of fish, but on any given day (for example), a few of the boats may catch all trout while a few of the other boats may catch all redfish and then another few boats may catch all black drum. It may seem crazy, but itâ€™s a noticeable pattern weâ€™ve seen just recently.

Were heading into the end of September, with October knocking at the door. This means the tides of October are not far off and that some of the yearâ€™s best redfish action should begin to occur on an almost daily basis. Our customers are already recognizing ample catches of redfish, but things should only continue to get better for bigger Reds in October as we start to experience a little bit higher tides and the approach of cooler temperatures. The Autumnal Equinox is already behind us, so it wonâ€™t be long now.

A majority of the recent redfish catches have been realized while fishing with live bait under a popping cork in shallow water above grass beds, sand/shell mixtures, and potholes. Lately, the general theme has been that if you locate the redfish bite, you may just be able to stay in the exact same location the remainder of the day until you wear out your arms. You may catch dozens of fish in order to get your 3 per person daily limit, but youâ€™ll sure have fun doing it. Black drum limits are being seen by boating anglers fishing live bait, or dead, right up against the grassy bank of bay and back lake shorelines in some extremely shallow water over mud and grass. And if you find a trout bite, you can catch limits of them as well by tossing live bait under a popping cork above shell or sand/grass mixtures. Wading anglers tossing plastic tails and surface hardware also experienced nice trout limits earlier this week while walking amongst sand/shell and grass. The fish are there, you just need a limit patience at times to find them! Until we talk again, be careful out there, and have fun!

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Videos*















*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.06 in *
Cloudy in the morning, then off and on rain showers during the afternoon hours. Thunder possible. High 87F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 88F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 88F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine. High 88F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Partly cloudy in the morning followed by scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 87F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to moderate easterly flow will become more northeasterly on Thursday. High moisture values will result in scattered showers at times on Thursday, especially closer to the coast. Isolated showers and storms will be possible Friday through Saturday over the coastal waters with drier air moving into the area Saturday night. A cold front is expected to move into the waters on Friday, bringing a moderate northeast wind in the wake of the front Friday night into Saturday. A weak to moderate northeast wind is expected Sunday along with isolated showers or thunderstorms possible over the Gulf waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*An amazing view*

Iâ€™m constantly amazed at the beauty that surrounds us if we take the time to notice. Sunrise and sunsets set the sky aglow with a majesty that can take our breath away but sometimes we miss them. Calm water reflecting early morning clouds have the capacity to mesmerize but too often we are too distracted to see. Whatâ€™s the solution? If I knew Iâ€™d probably be in a different business. For me the answer lies in presence. I try to be in the moment at this time and this place rather than thinking down the road or lost in the past. If I can be in the here and now I become much more a tune to my surroundings and the beauty available to us all. Here at Bay Flats Lodge we give people the opportunity to do just that.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Hunting Story - 224 Class Deer on Opening Day*






A Hunting Story

While it has been said, a picture is worth a thousand words sometimes a picture canâ€™t tell all of the story. A proud hunter with a beautiful animal speaks of a hunting tradition, a love of the outdoors life a day well spent and a successful hunt. But what the picture canâ€™t communicate is the time shared in a blind by a father and step son over two days. The picture canâ€™t tell you about the laughter, the stories old and new, the sharing of hopes and dreams and just the comfortable silence between two good friends who can enjoy each otherâ€™s company without speaking. Pictures are great and they speak volumes but sometimes you need words to tell the whole story.


----------

